# UberX Unavailable Message Change



## Burdo (Apr 24, 2016)

There was an update today in the App Store for Uber, noticed on the rider app that the no UberX available message has changed to the below:


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Its pretty misleading, in QLD they changed that a while ago. Even where there is no cars, apparently their busy? No, theres none there!

Vote to change it back to "No UberX Cars Available"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Might as well vote for honesty, so vote to change it to "Sorry folks, we've trimmed UberX rates too far and too few drivers are willing to drive now for the new rock-bottom, bargain basement rates. Please take a cab instead."


----------



## NickyBoy (May 4, 2016)

I'd love to see this happen in response to how uber treats their 'partners' ...


----------

